# Modern B-24 Run-up on Ramp



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

I posted this in another thread but I made the file way too large. I re-sized it for easier viewing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2007)

nice....


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2007)

It sounds even better when you are in the plane and listening to all the vibrations from the metal.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> It sounds even better when you are in the plane and listening to all the vibrations from the metal.



I bet! You're lucky... Nothing beats in person. I'm disappointed in the audio quality put I barely had time to set up.


----------

